# timbren install and torsion bar cranking



## mikemac (Dec 12, 2003)

any one got pics of how to crank the torsion bar up? i'm pretty sure i can tackle the timbren install, but i have no idea how the torsion bar works and what the bolts to when you turn them. any help?
Mike


----------



## don_luciano674 (Nov 22, 2005)

Knowing what kind of vehicle might help


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

*torsion bar*

"i have no idea how the torsion bar works and what the bolts to when you turn them. any help?"

mikemac-----

ONCE YOU LOOK UNDER YOUR TRUCK YOU WILL SEE THE ACTUAL TORSION BARS, ONE ON EACH SIDE OF THE TRUCK. THEY RUN FROM THE FRONT SUSPENSION TO ABOUT WHERE THE TRANSMISSION MOUNTS ARE. AT THE REAR OF THE BARS YOU WILL SEE THE BOLTS THAT YOU "CRANK" TO LIFT THE FRONT OF THE TRUCK. THERE IS ONLY ONE BOLT FOR EACH BAR CANT MISS IT, BUT YOU WILL HAVE TO BE UNDER IT TO SEE IT. NOTE THAT THIS WILL MAKE YOUR TRUCK RIDE A LITTLE ROUGHER AND YOU WILL NEED A FRONT END ALIGNMENT.

THE EASIEST WAY TO CRANK THE TORSION BARS WITH THE FRONT OF THE TRUCK LIFTED UP, JUST ENOUGH TO TAKE THE WEIGHT OFF OF THE FRONT SUSPENSION, A NORMAL JACK AND JACK STANDS WILL DO FINE. NEXT TAKE A BOTTLE OF WHITE OUT OR ANY WHITE MARKER AND MAKE A LINE FROM THE CENTER OF THE BOLT OUT WARDS ONTO THE AREA AROUND THE BOLT. THIS IS SO THAT YOU CAN COUNT THE NUMBER OF ROTATIONS AND DO THE SAME NUMBER ON THE OTHER SIDE. NOW LOWER THE TRUCK AND BE DONE. NEXT STOP FRONT END ALIGNMENT SHOP


----------



## NEPSJay (Jan 15, 2004)

TEX said:


> YOU WILL NEED A FRONT END ALIGNMENT[/U].


Wrong.....you wil not need an alignment. I cranked mine up all the way, took in for an alignment and it was dead on without ajustments


----------



## Handyman (Nov 29, 2005)

NEPSJay said:


> Wrong.....you wil not need an alignment. I cranked mine up all the way, took in for an alignment and it was dead on without ajustments


I made the same adjustment you did and my toe was off a ton.

2000 1/2 ton Chevy


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

*Wrong*

As With Anything You Cant Please Everyone And There Is Always Someone Just Waiting To Attack You And Tell You How Wrong You Are. 
Not Hey Just For Info I Turned My Torsion Bars And Didnt Need A Front End Alignment, Just Thought You Might Want To Know.

Its More Like This wrongyou Are Wrong.

Well Over All You Will Need A Front End Alignment. Thats Most Trucks Not All. Is That Better


----------



## NEPSJay (Jan 15, 2004)

Handyman said:


> I made the same adjustment you did and my toe was off a ton.
> 
> 2000 1/2 ton Chevy


Cranking torsion shouldnt affect toe in or out... if anything it will affect camber. Toe must have been off before.


----------



## NEPSJay (Jan 15, 2004)

TEX said:


> As With Anything You Cant Please Everyone And There Is Always Someone Just Waiting To Attack You And Tell You How Wrong You Are.
> Not Hey Just For Info I Turned My Torsion Bars And Didnt Need A Front End Alignment, Just Thought You Might Want To Know.
> 
> Its More Like This wrongyou Are Wrong.
> ...


Easy there, cowboy. If you've read previous posts on this subject, in which there are thousands you will see that lots of people wasted money on such frivilous alignments. I wasn't tryin to call you out, but the way you said "you need an alignment" was kind of rushed, wasnt it?


----------



## 86underboost (Dec 9, 2005)

When you crank your torsion bars, you will throw off the camber settings. Even if you go 1 turn, you're changing the geometry...although you may not notice, a knowledged alignment tech can see it. You will effectively create positive camber if you raise the ride hight. Now the problem with that is, when you get an alignment, to bring the camber back in you disrupt the caster angles. Adjusting camber effects caster, which in turn could disrupt your toe if the adjustment needed is drastic. I've aligned many vehicles (including race cars) and have experience with my own personal 02 chevy and 05 chevy. My 05 was cranked to get the front wheel flare centerline to 40" from the ground. Making the truck level. My camber was way out, as was my caster due to the camber change. Your caster will become aparent on the highway.....you'll feel like the truck can drift more easily, almost darty. I can further explain the camber vs. caster if you guys want, but i think i wrote enough here to put yall to sleep. 

My 05 2500hd duramax has the torsions cranked all the way with a western 7'6". I have plenty of ground clearance....very unlike a stock ride hight 05 which will bottom out the brackets everywhere....don't ask me why i know.

-mike


----------



## plowman777 (Dec 15, 2002)

86....how many turns you give it?


----------



## 86underboost (Dec 9, 2005)

My driver bar is almost maxed, the passenger is showing a few threads. I have a diesel so the bars are cranked a bit from the factory. I think it was something like 8 or so turns. My balljoint angles are nothing to write home about, but my cv's seem ok. Been thinking about that control arm kit to correct the angles. Maybe when i have to change the ball joints i'll do it. When you're cranking the bars, you'll get to a point where the turns aren't making as big a difference anymore, that's when i stopped and just leveled it all out. Don't forget, crank to where you want em, then drive the truck for a while....it will settle. Recheck the heights and drive again.....then recheck again and if all is well, get her aligned. Another note, i did my bars with a half a tank of fuel as to get an average height and such. 

-mike


----------

